# 2016 3-D Shoot Dates & Locations



## passthru24

McKenzie ASA Pro/Am Tour   
                               2016 Schedule

Feb 26 - 28        Hoyt Pro/Am             Foley, AL

Mar 31-Apr 3   Easton SW Shoot Out  Paris, TX

Apr 29 - May 1   Georgia Pro/Am    Augusta, GA

Jun 3 - 5          TRU Ball & Bear      London, KY

Jun 24 - 26      Mathews Archery  Metropolis, IL

Aug 4 - 7          ASA Classic       Ft Benning, GA


----------



## passthru24

**** 2016 River Bottom Outdoors 3-D Dates ****

Jan. 31 ( Ga.& AL. State Qualifier)

Feb. 21

Mar. 20

Apr. 23-24 Big 40

May 22 (Ga.& AL. State Qualifier)

Jun. 12

Jul. 9 & 10 (Ga. State Championship )

Jul. 31

Aug. 28 Hunt Shoot

Little more Info Below 

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2016 Dates: Jan. 31 ASA Ga. / Al Qualifier, Feb. 21, Mar. 20, Apr. 23 & 24 Big 40, May 22 ASA Ga. / Al Qualifier , Jun. 12, July 9 & 10 Ga. State Championship, Jul. 31, Aug. 28 Hunt Shoot
Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 290FPS Max.                                                                                                                                *Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

*FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

*FUN SHOOT - $15.00

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd 
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Hamburgers, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.
__________________


----------



## jrbowhuntr

*Sweetwater Shoot Dates for 2016*

Sweetwater Archery 2016 shoot dates will be as follows.

Dec 5 Toys for tots
Jan. 16
Feb. 20 Qualifier
March. 26
April. 23
May. 28
June. 11 Qualifier

Our classes in 2016 to the following: Classes:

*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.

Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 290FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

FUN SHOOT - $15.00
Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 
6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 
11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places 

Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Know yardage in Open Know, Women's Hunter and Novice, must use your own range finders, all other classes will be unknow, and NO 14s in all classes.

All Qualifiers will have ASA classes.

Location:
Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134

(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## hound dog

*Rac*

Redneck Archery Club

CLOSED NO SHOOT

Thanks for all of yours years that you supported us. 

Thanks and God bless.


----------



## DartonHunter101

*Bowhunters Supply 2026*

Bowhunters Supply Store 2016

Feb. 13 ASA Qualifer
Mar. 19
Apr. 16 ASA Qualifer
May 21
Jun. 18

Little more Info below 

Bowhunters Supply Store
1385 E HWY 166 Bowdon GA 30108
Bowhunterssupplystore.net  for scores and more information

*** Must shoot with a group or you will be disqualified****



Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 290FPS Max. *Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

*FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

*FUN SHOOT - $15.00

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd 
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

*** Must shoot with a group or you will be disqualified****


----------



## arrowslinger1119

*2016 North Forty Archery Club*

2016 North Forty Archery Club Schedule

January 23
February 20
March 19  ASA Qualifier (proposed)
April 23
May 14-15 (Multiple Registration)
June 18

We will have a Shooter of the Year in all classes, if you are signed up at the first or second shoot.  Rules for Shooter of the Year to come shortly.  478-934-7865 or follow us on Facebook


----------



## 450yardbuck

NE Ga Archery Circuit

Tentative Schedule subject to change:

Jan – 2&3 Rock Branch
Jan – 23rd Hart County (NE Ga SOY)
Jan – 30th Rock Branch (NE Ga SOY)

Feb- 6th Nails Creek (NE Ga SOY)
Feb- 13th Refuge Archery (NE Ga SOY)
Feb- 14th Rock Branch (Money Shoot)
Feg – 20th Hart County
Feb – 26th-28th ASA 

March- 5th Refuge Archery (NE Ga SOY)
March- 12th Rock Branch Archery (NE Ga SOY)
March -19th Hart County Archery (NE Ga SOY)
March- 26th Nails Creek (NE Ga SOY)

April- 1-3 ASA Texas
April- 9th Refuge Archery
April- 16th Nails Creek
April- 23rd Rock Branch Archery
April- 29th – 1st ASA Augusta

May- 7th Refuge Archery
May 14th Hart County Archery
May 21st- Rock Branch Archery(NE Ga SOY)
May 28th- Nails Creek

June 3rd-5th ASA KY
June 11th- Refuge Archery (NE Ga SOY)
June 18th- Hart County (NE Ga SOY)
June 24th- 26th -ASA IL

July 2nd- Rock Branch 
July 16th- Hart County
July 30th- Nails Creek (NE Ga SOY)

August 20th- Nails Creek


----------



## 450yardbuck

Rock Branch Archery
2969 Green Acres rd, Elberton,Ga 30635

Nails Creek Archery
2652 Hwy 63 Homer,Ga 30547

Hart County Archery
Around- 707 Elias P Jenkins rd Hartwell,Ga 30643

Refuge Archery
8875 hwy 82 spur Maysville,ga 30558


----------



## alligood729

*Buckeyes 2016 3D schedule...*

Here we are again! Looking forward to another 3d season in Social Circle at Buckeyes! Shoot times will be 9-2, 9-3 after time changes to Daylight savings. As always, we'll try to have some burgers, dawgs and drinks for you. Never hesitate to offer any suggestions!!!
Address is 1250 Jersey/Social Circle Rd, Covington Ga 30014. See you soon!

Jan 10
Feb 7
March 13
April 9-10 GBAA Spring Turkey
May 7  (originally was the 8th, but that's Mother's Day, and I ain't about to do that....)
June 19
July 31
Aug 20-21 GBAA State 3D
This year we will try to offer a shoot on ASA weekends, as long as our whole team isn't off shooting the ASA shoot. 

Classes:
Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Women’s Open - $25 50% Payback – Max 45yrds. – 280FPS Max
Open Known  - $25 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Known Trophy $15, Trophy, max 45yres, 290fps
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 
1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12, no 14....
Shoot for fun, $15....$30 max for a family shooting the fun class!!!


----------



## MrsBuckBomber

*Benton Shooters 3D 2015 Schedule*

January 16-17
February 20-21
March 19-20
April 16-17
May 28-29
June 18-19
July 16-17
August 20-21

For directions or any other info. Call Manda@ 706-455-5265 or Matt@ Benton Sporting Clays 423-338-6034.


----------



## olinprice

Rocky Comfort Bowhunters

March 5th  20 target 3d shoot

June 18th 20 target 3d shoot

August 20-21 Cottonmouth Classic 30 target 3d shoot

$20 money classes 
$15 trophy classes
$10 youth
$0 cubs

Nelms St Louisville GA


----------



## Bowtech9957

*2016 Davey Mountain Archery Shoot Dates*

2016 Davey Mountain Archery Shoot Schedule.

ALL SHOOTS WILL BE ON SUNDAY'S ONLY!

January 17th
 February 21st
 March 20th
 April 17th
 May 22nd
 June 12th
 July 17th
 August 21st

Shoot 7 out of 8 shoots in a trophy class and be entered to win one of 3 gift certificates ($300, $100 & $50) to Hogsed Sportswear.

Registration opens at 8AM and cutoff is 3PM until time changes then it will be 4PM.


----------



## abhunter

*North Ga 2016 Schedule*

January      31     Gainesville 
Feb              6       Soul Hunters
                   21     Gainesville
March       12-13     Soul Hunters
                   20      Gainesville
April           2-3     Soul Hunters
                   24      Gainesville 
May             15th ASA qualifier Gainesville

                   21-22   Soul Hunters
June         11-12   Soul Hunters
                    19     Gainesville
July          30-31   Soul Hunters
August         14    Gainesville 
Dec               10 Blessing Tree Soul Hunters

Also Gainesville will be having an ASA qualifier
we'll posted the date after we get approval


----------



## dutchman

*North Georgia Traditional Archery Club*

January 3
February 7
March 6
April 3
May 1
June 5
July 10
August 7

2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507

All shoots are traditional equipment only (longbow, recurve, self bow).
Shoots are non-competitive with the exception of the August shoot, which it the Club Championship Shoot.

Shoot Fees
Members - $5 each
Non-members - $10 each
Family of 4 or more - members - $15 max
Family of 4 or more - non-members - $25 max
First time shooters at our club are always free.

Lunch is always available during the "lunch hour" for a $5 per person donation to help defray the cost of food.


----------



## olinprice

*Diamondback Archery Shop*

Diamondback Archery Shop 3D shoot schedule. Address will be 1255 mount pleasant rd Thomson GA 30824
February 7
March 20
April 10
May 15
June 19
July 17
August 14
Classes will be known 50 money, Open money/trophy men/women, Hunter, Youth, Cub, Traditional, Crossbow Money class . Known $25, Open $20, Adult trophy classes $15 Youth $10 Cubs $5 There will be a top5 shoot down for the Known money. Registration 9-2 drinks and food available James 706-872-4336. Olin 706-361-1675


----------



## Dfowler

*Blue Devil Archery*

Blue Devil Archery Tournament Schedule

January 16
February 13
March 12 (ASA Ga & Fl State Qualifier) 
April 16
May 21

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50 yrds.– 290 FPS Max.

Women’s Open - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds. – 280FPS Max

Open Known - $20 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

High School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds. - 260FPS Max - Known

Middle School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds - 240 FPS Max - Known

Elementary School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 20yrds - 220 FPS Max Known

Fun $10


60 JB Medford Rd Tifton Ga 31793


----------



## clemsongrad

*Culpepper Outdoors 2016 3D Shoot Schedule*

Culpepper Outdoors 2016 3D Shoot Schedule - Evans GA
13-Feb	SAT	Culpepper Outdoors @ Wildwood
21-May SAT	Culpepper Outdoors @ Wildwood
11-Jun	SAT	Culpepper Outdoors @ Wildwood
25-Jun	SAT	Culpepper Outdoors @ Wildwood
30-Jul	SAT	Culpepper Outdoors @ Wildwood – Known Shoot
27-Aug	SAT	Culpepper Outdoors @ Wildwood – Hunting Shoot

Shoots will be at
Wildwood Park
3780 Dogwood Lane
Appling, GA 

10 AM Shotgun Start – Money Classes $25, Standard Classes (Gift Card Payouts) $20, Kids $10
Money Classes:  Open Unknown & Open Known – Max 50
Standard Classes:
Open, Known – Max 50
Hunter, Women Hunter/Open/Known - Max 40
Youth - Max 30 / Kids – Walk up where comfortable.

Gift cards & Money Payouts based on number of shooters:
# in class 1-5 / 1 place; 6-10 / 2 places; over 10 / 3 places


Hunter—No speed limit, 12” Stabilizer max
Open—300 fps Max
Known—Use your own rangefinder


----------



## Mountain Archery

*Mountain Archery Shoot Dates*

3-D ARCHERY SCHEDULE @ MOUNTAIN ARCHERY


January 23&24
February 20&21
*March 26&27     ** TRI-State Qualifier**
April 23&24
May 28&29
*June 18&19        **TRI-State Qualifier**
July 23&24 	     **ASA TN State Tournament**


We are a 3d archery club that will have 20 targets set up in a ASA style shoot for all to enjoy. Our class will be as close to ASA as possible we will also be having a shooter of the year in every class that we have. Details on this at our web page (mountainarchery3dshoots.com) or at Facebook (Mountain Archery). We also will host 2 Tri-State Qualifiers March 26&27--June 18&19. Meaning if you shoot one of these you are qualified to shoot the ASA states in Tennessee, Alabama, &Georgia....  We also will have lunch off the grill both days of our shoots with a couple of Novelties for you and your friends to have some extra fun with.. If you have any Question please give me a call at (931)308-9609. ROBBIE
We are located at Chickory Dr Monteagle, TN 37356

Direction from Nashville take I-24 to exit 134 and go right back over the interstate and go .7 miles to you see the mountain goat market take a right there and go around 2.5 miles and Chickory Dr will be on the left. There will be a sign.

Direction from Chattanooga take I-24 to exit 134 and go right .7 miles to you see the mountain goat market take a right there and go around 2.5 miles and Chickory Dr will be on the left. There will be a sign.

Thanks and have fun were ever you shoot.


----------



## HUNTING GAL

*The Godfrey Memorial Invitational*

Hosted by Jackson County 4H Archery


----------



## Yale

*Appling Archers Bowhunters Festival - May 27-29, 2016*

Appling Archers Bowhunters Festival - May 27-29, 2016
Appling, GA

Two 20-target 3D courses
Adult and Youth classes

Events for children
Chance to win a wild pig hunt on Friday
Meals are free!
Registration is free!
On-site camping is available (limited)
Vendors

Join in for an amazing weekend of archery and fellowship!

Registration is open now at www.applingarchers.com

If you plan to attend, please register early to help us with planning for meals and t-shirt orders.


----------



## bassfishga

Southern Redemption 3D Archery
943 Sandefur Rd. Meansville, Georgia

March 26th
April 16th
May 14th
June 4th
July 16
August 13th
Sign in 10 am - 3 pm
IBO Scoring 11, 10, 8, 5
10 and under is free must be accompanied by an adult
For more Information Contact Daniel Faircloth @ 770-584-8028


----------

